# The ages?



## Anamatar IV (Feb 15, 2003)

> For it came to pass that Melkor, as the Valar had decreed, completed the term of his bondage, dwelling for three ages in the duress of Mandos, alone.



What ages is this referring to? Since there were 3 ages before the first what marked the beginning of the first age? The Elves had been alive for those three ages so it can't be that....do the ages start with the return of the Noldor to Beleriand?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 15, 2003)

These "three ages" might simply mean "three centuries".

The First Age began with the First rising of the Sun and the return of the Noldor to ME.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> The First Age began with the First rising of the Sun and the return of the Noldor to ME.



As published in PoME JRRT wrote:


> 'Ages' last about 3000 years.
> [and]
> Of the Tale of Years in the latter ages
> The 'First Age' ended with the Great Battle and the departure of the Elves and Fathers of Men, and the foundation of Numenor.
> ...


It seems that the First Age began _well before_ the return of the Noldor.


The three ages of Morgoth's imprisonment refer to Valian Years and as I recall lasted about 1000 years each.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 15, 2003)

Tar-E, was that Tolkien's last opinion on the matter?

Here are two quotes, referring to the Ages of Morgoth's imprisonment:

From _The Silmarillion: Of the Sindar_:



> And *at the end of the first age of the Chaining of Melkor*, when all the Earth had peace and the glory of Valinor was at its noon, there came into the world Lúthien, the only child of Thingol and Melian. Though Middle-earth lay for the most part in the Sleep of Yavanna, in Beleriand under the power of Melian there was life and joy, and the bright stars shone as silver fires; and there in the forest of Neldoreth Lúthien was born, and the white flowers of niphredil came forth to greet her as stars from the earth.






> It came to pass during the second age of the captivity of Melkor that Dwarves came over the Blue Mountains of Ered Luin into Beleriand.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> Tar-E, was that Tolkien's last opinion on the matter?


Clarify please: Was what JRRT's last opinion on which matter?



> Here are two quotes, referring to the Ages of Morgoth's imprisonment:
> From _The Silmarillion:<snip>
> Of the Sindar_:<snip>



Regarding the three ages of Morgoth's captivity:
From the Annals of Aman in Morgoth's Ring:


> Of the Beginning of Time and its Reckoning
> §5 Time indeed began with the beginning of Ëa, and in that beginning the Valar came into the World. But the measurement which the Valar made of the ages of their labours is not known to any of the Children of Ilúvatar, until the first flowering of Telperion in Valinor. Thereafter the Valar counted time by the ages of Valinor, whereof each age contained one hundred of the Years of the Valar; but each such year was longer than are nine years under the Sun.
> [and]
> §52 And the Valar doomed Melkor there to abide for three ages of Valinor, ere he should come forth again to be tried by his peers, and sue once more for terms of pardon. And this was done, and peace returned to the kingdom of Arda; and this was the Noontide of the Blessed Realm.


----------

